# maximpeptides question



## mickems (Nov 3, 2014)

hey brothers, do any of you order from maxim peptides- one of the sponsors here at ug? im inquiring of liquid arimidex in particular but curious as to whether you guys order anything else from them? also opinions on products?  when reading posts on here it seems most people talk about other research sites more. is there a reason? thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 3, 2014)

mickems said:


> hey brothers, do any of you order from maxim peptides- one of the sponsors here at ug? im inquiring of liquid arimidex in particular but curious as to whether you guys order anything else from them? also opinions on products?  when reading posts on here it seems most people talk about other research sites more. is there a reason? thanks.


Advertisor. We don't have sponsors. Their banner is not an endorsement by us.

Just want to be clear about that.


----------



## mickems (Nov 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Advertisor. We don't have sponsors. Their banner is not an endorsement by us.
> 
> Just want to be clear about that.



understood. my apologies.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 4, 2014)

I got some of their adex and aroma laying around but have yet to try it, still burning through iron mag research aroma.. only way to find out is run it and get bloods done


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 4, 2014)

I recently ordered some stane and cialis. Both are g2g.


----------



## Paolos (Nov 4, 2014)

I ran a full course of T3 (1 month) and it was g2g.


----------



## mickems (Nov 4, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I got some of their adex and aroma laying around but have yet to try it, still burning through iron mag research aroma.. only way to find out is run it and get bloods done



suppose you had it on hand for cycle then, you need it. wouldn't it be too late if it was bunk? I wouldn' t want to go get blood tested with big tits. my shirts are too tight for that.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 4, 2014)

Exactly, that's why I have 2 different labs aroma, 1 adex, and run raloxifene throughout... Even if I got bloods done and they were g2g you might get a different batch that's bunk.. Always have backup AIs


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have ordered twice. PT 141 and HGH Frag. 

The PT worked for 5 hours. DEFIANTLY G2G

HGH Frag I haven't ran long enough to tell. 

Shipping was fast both times. 

,02


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 4, 2014)

I ran their ghrp6 and didnt notice anything.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ive used their cialis and PT141. Cialis definitely worked but I was too intoxicated to tell whether the PT 141 did. Will have to try it again.


----------

